# Youtube



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I know this topic has been covered by some on here, so I hope its not redundant. How many of you plan on or are considering using this form of social media in your marketing strategy? Do you believe that it will receive a warm response by customers?

For those of you that have already implemented it, what has the response been, if any? 

If used properly, I think that world of possibilities with Youtube could be enormous. I'm sure RCP and others have some tidbits.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the idea, unfortunately I think YouTube is cluttered. Either with junk, stupid people, stupid videos, or controversial things. I think videos are a great marketing tool, I think if you try to market through YouTube,...well that would sort of be like advertising on craigslist. Add videos to your website, thats great....putting them on youtube.....me personally...wouldnt take you seriously.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a thread that has some good info.
Ken has some good points about using links and keywords. Keep them short.
I have been contacted a few times from people seeing the videos, not for work, but for advice. I think they work well on a website, when well done.
They are good for SEO. With Google you can narrow searches by video.
I don't use the youtube as much as for marketing, but I do use videos that I put on a DVD to present to a customer. I do these only for New Construction custom homes to show the process and finish options.
I doubt it would be as effective for a simple repaint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm using the flip video to email before ans after to HO.They love it so far. Using YouTube as more of a gallery page for potential customers. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/paintingtampabay


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I did see some of your videos on FB Aaron. I think that just like anything else, YouTube can be sweet, if used correctly. I think it could get out of hand and become overwhelming to some consumers though...I do think that a lot of consumers nowadays are more inclined to watch a short video about something rather than read about it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Use it to dominate your local Google listing.


----------

